# Silver Coins



## ratherbpreppin

All I know is pre 1965 dimes and quarters. I didn't read anything about nickles or dollars or whatnot. Anyone have any experience with these already?


----------



## acidlittle

I do  I have a lot of silver coins, you are right with dimes and quarters pre 65, so 64 and older are all 90% silver
Half dollars were 90% silver from 64 and older, but were 40%silver from 65-70.
Silver dollars from 35 and earlier are 90% silver.

There were only a few years of "war" nickels that were silver from 1942-1945. During the war they did this because they used the copper for ammo.

They also made Steel Cents for a year or two if I'm not mistaken.

If you are buying silver coins from ebay, make sure that you check out the website coinflation.com they have silver calculators. 1oz of silver is NOT the same as 1 Troy ounce. It is actually less than a Troy ounce. 

A rule of thumb is $1.50 in face value 90% silver coins=just over a Troy ounce. I think an ounce of coins is 90% of a troy ounce and at 90% silver you lose a lot of money buying it this way. And make sure to look at current silver prices as the markets are very volatile.


----------



## acidlittle

I actually just got 7.00 in face value of silver dimes that a customer used to buy a pack of cigarettes with...their loss, my gain!


----------



## ratherbpreppin

Wow, please take me back to the 80's so I can go to bank to bank saying I'm a video game person cashing in dollar bills for coins! I'd be rich!

I'm sure the bank coins are all thumbed through already.

Good score on the pack of cigs that the guy bought. HAHA!


----------



## acidlittle

When you go to the bank, just ask them if anybody has turned in any half dollars, I've heard you can have decent success with those...


----------



## BandOfBroz

Good thread. I told my local vending machine guy that I would give him x # of dollars to sort though his coins, he's an older man and he doesn't car about selling these. So my gain!


----------



## acidlittle

Very good idea, especially in older parts of towns, the gas station I work at is in the oldest part of town and all the fuddy duddies (no harm meant by that) come in and chat me up, sometimes for hours, and we get on all sorts of topics. I have about 5-6 of them who if they find silver coins will bring them to me first before the coinstore!


----------



## ratherbpreppin

Is there a website that lists what the coins go for or do you just go by the price of what silver is bringing right now?


----------



## acidlittle

www.coinflation.com has the precious metal content listed. Rule of thumb, $1.50 in face value of 90% silver is just a shade over 1 troy ounce (which is what silver value is measured in). If you are ebaying, make sure if you buy an Ounce for the value of silver today, that you but one TROY ounce, or else you are getting screwed out of 10% of your money.

Ebay sales advertise 1oz of silver in hopes you think it is one troy ounce and thus they make more money. If silver is 35.00 a troy ounce, they will try and sell an ounce for 35.00. But an ounce is roughly 10% less silver then a Troy ounce. So just keep that in mind!

But yeah, coinflation.com is a great site!


----------



## Wine Chick

Wow, I wish I never threw all those coins away that I had. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## acidlittle

Just an FYI silver is at 31.50ish an ounce this is the lowest since about the first week of January, so it'd be a good time to go pick up a few ounces!!! I know I will!


----------



## thomasdangerpowers

ratherbpreppin said:


> All I know is pre 1965 dimes and quarters. I didn't read anything about nickles or dollars or whatnot. Anyone have any experience with these already?


I made this list for the back of my business cards, print it out and keep in your wallet. people say it does help

.999% Pure Silver Bullion: ALL WILL BE MARKED .999 FINE SILVER
-Silver Eagles (1 troy oz)
-Generic Rounds and Bars (from 10th oz to 1 troy oz)

90% Pure Silver Coins:
-Barbara/Mercury/Roosevelt Dimes Pre-1965 (0.0723 troy oz)
-Barbara/Liberty/Washington Quarters Pre-1965 (0.1808 troy oz)
-Barbara/Liberty/Franklin/Kennedy Half Dollar only-1964 (0.3617 troy oz) 
-Morgan/Peace Dollar (0.7735 troy oz)

40% Pure Silver Coins:
-Jefferson "War" Nickel 1942-1945 (0.0563 troy oz) actually 35% pure
-Kennedy Half Dollar 1965-1970 (0.1479 troy oz)
-Eisenhower Dollar 1971-1976 ( ONLY the ones with "S" MINT MARK 0.3162 troy oz)


----------



## FritzH

acidlittle said:


> I do  I have a lot of silver coins, you are right with dimes and quarters pre 65, so 64 and older are all 90% silver
> Half dollars were 90% silver from 64 and older, but were 40%silver from 65-70.
> Silver dollars from 35 and earlier are 90% silver.
> 
> There were only a few years of "war" nickels that were silver from 1942-1945. During the war they did this because they used the copper for ammo.
> 
> They also made Steel Cents for a year or two if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> If you are buying silver coins from ebay, make sure that you check out the website coinflation.com they have silver calculators. 1oz of silver is NOT the same as 1 Troy ounce. It is actually less than a Troy ounce.
> 
> A rule of thumb is $1.50 in face value 90% silver coins=just over a Troy ounce. I think an ounce of coins is 90% of a troy ounce and at 90% silver you lose a lot of money buying it this way. And make sure to look at current silver prices as the markets are very volatile.


This is good info. You seem to know a lot about coins.


----------



## gundata

Here is a great tool..
Is my coin Silver?
just pick your coin and year and it tells you what you need to know. Do it enough times and you don't even need the tool you'll just know.


----------



## acidlittle

I know enough to be dangerous is all!


----------



## usmamg

acidlittle said:


> I actually just got 7.00 in face value of silver dimes that a customer used to buy a pack of cigarettes with...their loss, my gain!


You lucked out!!


----------



## IndianGoldEagle

If anyone has a question on what they have just post it here and you will get an answer. 
Modern commemorative silver dollars are also 90% silver like the old Morgan and Peace dollars. They contain .7736 oz of pure silver.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS

Hello all, 




I've been a collector of scrap silver and gold Coins for years, I haunt the local Flea markets, Pawn shops and want ads in Local Papers when folks are broke they will sell cheap or at better $$$ than Listed! I dio Trades and deals for Military Surplus Gun Parts and stuff folks need, never had any Issue finding or affoarding them, gold not as easy as silver but still possible! One needs only top Plan and try, Good Luck and Good collecting! 


Ron L here


----------



## Prince Humperdink

I've always been a fan of the seated liberty type coins,and the Barber series since I was a kid,and I especially like Carson City minted coinage,but I've been out of the collecting game for a while.I now just look out for modern issue silver at the bank and in change and last year found several rolls of '64 90% kennedy's and 40% post 64's at the bank.It does still exist in circulation but it's a lot harder to find.


----------



## Novembersdoom

You could also invest in a few American Silver Eagles. They are also officially recognized currency if only a dollar. You will pay a slightly higher premium for them but some of the websites I have read do suggest them because they are 1 oz .999 silver making it very easy keep track of. I suspect if anything does go down to where you will need to barter those who are not familiar with them now will become familliar with them quickly. They are also very common for bullion coins. I think they minted 36 million in 2012. 

I started buying silver about six months ago and decided to do both pre-1965 stuff and Silver eagles along witha few oddities to kind of hedge my bets.


----------



## scramble4a5

Novembersdoom said:


> You could also invest in a few American Silver Eagles. They are also officially recognized currency if only a dollar. You will pay a slightly higher premium for them but some of the websites I have read do suggest them because they are 1 oz .999 silver making it very easy keep track of. I suspect if anything does go down to where you will need to barter those who are not familiar with them now will become familliar with them quickly. They are also very common for bullion coins. I think they minted 36 million in 2012.
> 
> I started buying silver about six months ago and decided to do both pre-1965 stuff and Silver eagles along with a few oddities to kind of hedge my bets.


I have some eagles, a couple of Canadians, and some rounds and 1 oz. bars. I stopped buying when silver went above $32 because I wasn't sure of the upside beyond that. If it dips to $30 or below I will buy again. I would love to see $40 and then sell off to make a profit, wait for the drop and buy again. I really like the Canadians because they are so beautifully struck. I doubt I would sell those.


----------



## Alpha-17

I'm also a fan of American Silver Eagles. Besides the silver content, I find the "walking Liberty" face to be one of the best coin faces I've seen. I've got a few Silver Eagles, but most of my silver is made up of random silver bullion coins, and junk silver.


----------



## scramble4a5

Alpha-17 said:


> I'm also a fan of American Silver Eagles. Besides the silver content, I find the "walking Liberty" face to be one of the best coin faces I've seen. I've got a few Silver Eagles, but most of my silver is made up of random silver bullion coins, and junk silver.


I agree. Walking liberty is iconic and attractive.


----------



## Desert Marine

BandOfBroz said:


> Good thread. I told my local vending machine guy that I would give him x # of dollars to sort though his coins, he's an older man and he doesn't car about selling these. So my gain!


One man's trash is a another man's treasure.


----------



## acidlittle

Silver makes my pants tight.  Definitely invest in some, it's not going to break the bank. Just do an Ounce a paycheck, that's about $40 a check right now so still very affordable. To me it's a small risk for potentially a large reward! If it doubles (which I think is unlikely) well then you are sitting pretty!


----------



## scramble4a5

acidlittle said:


> Silver makes my pants tight.  Definitely invest in some, it's not going to break the bank. Just do an Ounce a paycheck, that's about $40 a check right now so still very affordable. To me it's a small risk for potentially a large reward! If it doubles (which I think is unlikely) well then you are sitting pretty!


I wish it would double! Apparently the market doesn't have the inflation fears some of us do.


----------



## inceptor

scramble4a5 said:


> I wish it would double! Apparently the market doesn't have the inflation fears some of us do.


I hope it waits until I can get more. :mrgreen:


----------



## scramble4a5

inceptor said:


> I hope it waits until I can get more. :mrgreen:


That would be nice. I don't have enough to make a big difference at this time but it give me something to do over the winter.


----------



## inceptor

scramble4a5 said:


> That would be nice. I don't have enough to make a big difference at this time but it give me something to do over the winter.


Same here but some is better than none.


----------



## frune182

If the economy crashes or any degree of SHTF happens both silver and gold will hold their value. Even if it dips a little it's still a smart hedge if everything goes to hell and banks freeze. If banks freeze it will be worth more right away and will give you some purchasing power once things are stable (and not). I would highly recommend adding some silver or gold to any "survival" kit/portfolio. It's every bit as important as weapons, food, or tools, etc imo. A roll of 10 Silver Eagles for example can fit easily in your pocket or bag and can get you out of a jam in a hurry if it comes to that.


----------



## scramble4a5

frune182 said:


> If the economy crashes or any degree of SHTF happens both silver and gold will hold their value. Even if it dips a little it's still a smart hedge if everything goes to hell and banks freeze. If banks freeze it will be worth more right away and will give you some purchasing power once things are stable (and not). I would highly recommend adding some silver or gold to any "survival" kit/portfolio. It's every bit as important as weapons, food, or tools, etc imo. A roll of 10 Silver Eagles for example can fit easily in your pocket or bag and can get you out of a jam in a hurry if it comes to that.


How much is enough is the question? I suppose that would depend on what SHTF scenario we encounter. Longer SHTF, more precious metal needs. I would be interested to hear your and Inceptor's thoughts on this.


----------



## acidlittle

I'm trying to accumulate 3-4 months rent worth of silver, if you own a house, try and have a few YEARS worth of property taxes saved up in silver. That way if you own the house outright and they come for you, you can still pay your taxes on it to stave them off for a little while.

I don't currently have 3-4 months rent worth because i'm at my parents house so I have a lot more! I get criticized for living at home but it's the only reason I have been able to prep thus far! Remember that skills are worth just as much as silver, so if you dont' have any practical skills (like me) look into taking an EMT course, or start a welding hobby, woodworking, or gardening. Something that will serve you and your family should job loss become more rampant. 

Silver to me is just a hedge, and super pretty and addicting, it's like my savings account that has yielded more dividends then my actual bank account.

I have often thought of starting a vending machine company just so I can potentially earn more silver coins from peoples' uneducated spendings.


----------



## inceptor

scramble4a5 said:


> How much is enough is the question? I suppose that would depend on what SHTF scenario we encounter. Longer SHTF, more precious metal needs. I would be interested to hear your and Inceptor's thoughts on this.


That's a question only you can answer. I don't have a lot of money so I am buying a little at a time. Precious metals will always be worth something so it is a good investment regardless. I'm not sure anyone could tell you how much you need, that's up to you to decide. Could you survive 6 months or a yr with no income? I do have a few skills I can use for trade but what if they don't want or need my skill? That's when some type of currency comes into play. Actually currency or barter.

Some, like acidlittle are into buying pre 65 silver coins. I don't have the time to do this, too many irons in the fire, so I buy mine from apmex. I started with a few silver 1oz bars but have switched to buying 1/2 and 1/4 oz rounds. When we do hit the shtf scenario, large denominations will be harder to use. Silver coins or silver rounds in small denominations I believe will be what's needed to trade/buy most. That and ammo. I am reluctant to give up any ammo but .22 since I do have a mess of that.


----------



## scramble4a5

inceptor said:


> That's a question only you can answer. I don't have a lot of money so I am buying a little at a time. Precious metals will always be worth something so it is a good investment regardless. I'm not sure anyone could tell you how much you need, that's up to you to decide. Could you survive 6 months or a yr with no income? I do have a few skills I can use for trade but what if they don't want or need my skill? That's when some type of currency comes into play. Actually currency or barter.
> 
> Some, like acidlittle are into buying pre 65 silver coins. I don't have the time to do this, too many irons in the fire, so I buy mine from apmex. I started with a few silver 1oz bars but have switched to buying 1/2 and 1/4 oz rounds. When we do hit the shtf scenario, large denominations will be harder to use. Silver coins or silver rounds in small denominations I believe will be what's needed to trade/buy most. That and ammo. I am reluctant to give up any ammo but .22 since I do have a mess of that.


Hmmm, my skill set is quite limited unless golf lessons will be a barter item. I like the rounds too, and a couple of bars. I will keep buying a round here and there and once I have enough to buy food at inflated prices for a few week period.

Silver is a very volatile commodity so I am not using it so much as an investment but a hedge against "what if".


----------



## Alpha-17

scramble4a5 said:


> I wish it would double! Apparently the market doesn't have the inflation fears some of us do.


I has since I started buying silver a little over a year and a half ago. It was around $17 an ounce then, and it spiked around $40 an ounce for a while. All it takes is another big disaster/economic problem for it to spike again.


----------



## fedorthedog

You have to remember that the value of silver is relative to the value of currency. As the dollar devalues the silver value goes up. After the shtf an ounce will be very valuable, it may pay the rent or a years taxes.


----------



## inceptor

fedorthedog said:


> You have to remember that the value of silver is relative to the value of currency. As the dollar devalues the silver value goes up. After the shtf an ounce will be very valuable, it may pay the rent or a years taxes.


People talk about the value of silver and other precious metals fluctuating, the biggest part of that is the value of the dollar at the time. One other factor, albeit small, is the demand. When the dollar was stronger, the price of silver was low. As the dollar diminished in value the price of silver climbed. Gold is a different matter as far as price and demand. The demand is higher hence so is the cost. I do have one friend who does collect gold coins. He has the money to do this. I do not. I firmly believe that in an economic collapse, silver will be the currency of choice. Mainly because the bulk of the people cannot afford gold.

Something to consider, You have gold coins and the majority are trading in silver, how do you get change?? Do you just give up your gold for the item paying more than others?


----------



## scramble4a5

inceptor said:


> People talk about the value of silver and other precious metals fluctuating, the biggest part of that is the value of the dollar at the time. One other factor, albeit small, is the demand. When the dollar was stronger, the price of silver was low. As the dollar diminished in value the price of silver climbed. Gold is a different matter as far as price and demand. The demand is higher hence so is the cost. I do have one friend who does collect gold coins. He has the money to do this. I do not. I firmly believe that in an economic collapse, silver will be the currency of choice. Mainly because the bulk of the people cannot afford gold.
> 
> Something to consider, You have gold coins and the majority are trading in silver, how do you get change?? Do you just give up your gold for the item paying more than others?


A great point. At the current spot price gold is $170-$180 for 1/10th of an ounce. That's out of reach for many folks. You could argue that if the SHTF prices will be so high you won't get change back on any purchase and 1/10th ounces will be a minimum to buy something important. Who knows.


----------



## 45reloader

I had a new idea. Buy collectable silver coins and let them mature. After they double in value trade sell them and buy two new coins.The Canadian wildlife coins are really going up in value as they stop minting each animal.


----------



## scramble4a5

45reloader said:


> I had a new idea. Buy collectable silver coins and let them mature. After they double in value trade sell them and buy two new coins.The Canadian wildlife coins are really going up in value as they stop minting each animal.


Are you talking about the $20 face value coins? I just picked up the Queen's diamond jubilee coin. Can you explain the doubling of value? Thanks.


----------



## 45reloader

scramble4a5 said:


> Are you talking about the $20 face value coins? I just picked up the Queen's diamond jubilee coin. Can you explain the doubling of value? Thanks.


Any coin once it stops being produced goes up in value to collectors. We here just think of silver as money but collectors will pay extra for coins to complete their collection.


----------



## acidlittle

My one issue with keeping collector coins is you have to keep the condition in pristine for the value to be there. I hate having this burden so I only collect junk silver, that way it won't lose any value ever, the upside is less but there is no downside!


----------



## inceptor

acidlittle said:


> My one issue with keeping collector coins is you have to keep the condition in pristine for the value to be there. I hate having this burden so I only collect junk silver, that way it won't lose any value ever, the upside is less but there is no downside!


I'm with you there. Standard rounds and bars, small denominations, so 1oz max.


----------



## StarPD45

How many "collectors" will be around and looking to buy those high dollar coins when SHTF? Of course, if you can afford it, do it.

Definitely junk silver or rounds are a better choice for our needs.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I buy junk silver, cheaper than any collector coin in mint. I've had a lot of success just at my local coin store, I've never paid more than $5.50 per silver quarter. I have quite a bit stored up, it's easy to take $11 a week and go grab a couple silver quarters. Plus my 4 sisters are all shopaholics, through the years they've all gotten multiple junk silver coins in change, which I buy from them.


----------



## Bud

I buy a couple of ounces of silver coins every time I have some extra bucks in my pocket. I usually biy from the local coin shop but I have also used eBay (especially when there uis a dramatic rise in the silver price) and antique malls.

I use two phone apps to help me decide to purchase. Both are linked to give the actual spot price of silver. The first one is APMEX which gives the spot price of gold, silver, platnum. It is the real time spoty.

The other one is useful when buying junk silver (pre-1965 American silver coins) and or scrap silver such as flatware. That app is by COINFLATION.

It will give the price of silver linked to .99% pure, 92.5% and 90% (which is what pre-1965 silver coins contain) It will also give the price of silver by weight including troy pounce (which is what the spot price is based on) and the Avoirdupois ounce which is the weight we use in America) It also incudes each separate coin and it's current value linked to the on time spot price. Using it, you could determibe if a 1964 Franklin half dollar was acrtually worth right at the moment you looked.

I used that program at an antiques mall one time. I saw a huge stack of Franklin half dollars at a "reduced" price of $12.00 each. My COINFLATION app showed at that exact moment, a Franklin half dollar was worth $12.34 each so i bought all of them and walked out with a $.34 profit on each one. Illinois does not charge sales tax on bukllion or currency purchaes.

I do not look at purchasing silver to be used for "barter' after a SHTF event. Instead, I am changing my fiat curreency in my savings account into something with real value that will allow me to transfer whatever wealth i have now over to whatever replaces the dollar once it fails. And I do believe the dollar will fail.

Here's an example of why I believe that silver will hold it's value.

What if I were to tell you that gasoline is actually cvheaper today then it was 48 years ago? Pretty hard to believe, right?

But, in 1964 when I was a junior in high school, I could go down to the local gas station and buy three gallons of gas and a pack of cigarettes for four 1964 quarters or $1.00.

Here it is 48 years later and I can still go down to the local gas station and get three gallons of gas and a pack of cigarettes if i stop by the local coin shop and sell four 1964 quarters first. Each quarter is now worth $5.43 (as of today at 9:44 AM CST) As a matter of fact, gas is now only $3.17 here in my town so gas is actually cheaper. (But cigarettes are MUCH more expensive)

The reason for that is silver has real value while the American dollar is based on nothing but a promise from the government.

Silver has held its value for more than 3,000 years. There is only a finite amount of silver (and gold) Once it is out of the ground, that's it, there will be no more.

But dollar bills can be printed anytime the the government wants to and now there is nothing backing the dollar up.

The


----------



## 45reloader

I think you guys are missing the point. When the coin goes up in value you sell it and buy two new coins and start all over again. No reason you can't make your money work for you rather then just sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## Smitty901

Correct me if it has changed but the reason people wanted coin is the sale is not taxed. Bulk is.
You can pass coin anytime any where with out filing any tax reports. 
Some may remember hold private gold was outlaw for a while no reason they can not do it with anything else.


----------



## Ripon

No I'd have to agree with the previous post. Bullion value is not going to change much but a rare coin in mint 60 condition is worth a lot more
then the same coin in fine 12 or whatever it is on the scale. You do have the burden to maintain the condition if you buy high conditioned coins,
and in a SHTF scenerio a high value coin is probably going to revert to bullion value over collectible anyway. I'm not opposed to coin collecting
but if its for SHTF the junk coin is probably a far better investment.



oswegoscott said:


> HUH?! There are lots of valuable coins that are NOT pristine! RARITY is usually the issue


----------



## inceptor

Collector coins won't be worth a whole lot either in an economic collapse. It will most likely be worth the silver content. Right now an economic collapse is in the top 3 of things that could go wrong soon.


----------



## 45reloader

I agree a collapse is coming. But it could take as long as 10 years from reading reports and the worlds view and support of the U.S dollar. We can't afford to sit on the sideline for the next 2 to 10 years.


----------



## StarPD45

oswegoscott said:


> Actually the nickel was needed and replaced with silver. The nickels from late 1942-45 contain 35% silver. They always have a large mintmark on the reverse over the dome
> Steel cents were only struck in 1943


FWIW: The few 1943 copper pennies are valuable as collocters items.


----------



## Ripon

That and keeping it out of the hands of kids. My brother swiped my mom's susan b. anthony collection
when he was a teen ager and bought a 30-30 lever action with the $160. IDK that those SBA's would be
worth anything today as they didn't have bullion value but you gotta watch the kids - especially the 
teen agers 

He still has the 30-30 - its probably worth $350/400. Oddly enough guns don't exactly hold their value
as well as bullion has - but that may be due to recent bullion increases. For example in 1994 just 
before the AWB I bought a nice Colt AR HBar for $899. Now its almost 20 years old and only after
this recent surge in gun values would it be worth more than $1500. Where as the $6 per ounce silver
I boughtin 93, 94, 95 is worth 5x that easy.



oswegoscott said:


> The "burden" consists of NOT handling it ungloved. Is THAT so hard to do for a valuable item?


----------

